# IRC usage



## Phishfry (Sep 26, 2017)

I really enjoy the EFI/bsdmips channel and I use XChat to converse and lurk.

How do people use IRC on techinical channels?
I miss alot of good info because I don't have XChat open.

It almost seems like I should be scraping the feed some other way and use XChat for real time.

Whats a good tool for scraping all bsdmips posts?


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 27, 2017)

I see from wikipedia this:
"To keep the IRC client from quitting when the ssh connection closes, the client can be run inside a terminal multiplexer such as GNU Screen or tmux, thus staying connected to the IRC network(s) constantly and able to log conversation in channels that the user is interested in, or to maintain a channel's presence on the network. Modelled after this setup, in 2004 an IRC client following the client-server model, called Smuxi, was launched."

irc/smuxi left ports in 2013.

I do like the idea of running hexchat or xchat using thier TUI. I cannot seem to start either programs TUI (ncurses I assume)

Anybody using either with command prompt-TUI? This may be a port build option.
I want to run this irc logging from my server viewable over ssh.


----------



## Eric A. Borisch (Sep 27, 2017)

sysutils/tmux + irc/weechat works great for me.

Or there is always irc/quassel and irc/quassel-core, but I've never used it.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 27, 2017)

I just compiled theirc/hexchat port. It has this configuration setting that needed adjusting:

```
TEXTFE=off: Text frontend
```


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 27, 2017)

Any client you like + a bouncer. I personally use and like irc/irssi + irc/znc.

EDIT: just in case someone guessing, there are several free bouncer provides around.

Cheers!


----------



## Sensucht94 (Sep 27, 2017)

yes any client is just good, it's only a matter of which you like most,as they provide different features and different customization/configuration freedom

I like ircII forks the most, especially:
- *Epic*: irc/epic5
- and irc/bitchx (what a nice name)
run atop of _tmux_.
#freebsd is still moderately attended these days, some regular users can provide immediate useful support and share interesting opinions, although obviously it's not the same as the forum.
However I mainly use IRC to connect to the University's server and medicine IRCs


----------



## Cthulhux (Oct 4, 2017)

I've switched from _sbnc_ (there doesn't seem to be a FreeBSD port ready) to irc/znc during its first versions and I'm rather happy with it. I never grew to like running an actual IRC client as a bouncer replacement. irc/weechat is a superb command-line client though.


----------

